# Dropped my Gecko



## Reptile!230 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,I dropped my Gecko,Spots.He looks okay.I didn't know what to do.I was very worried.Do you know what I should do?I put him back in my tank and let him rest.When I dropped him he flipped but luckily landed on his feet.
Should I take him to the vet?Is this okay?

I felt very bad for him?Can you tell me what I should do?Have you ever dropped your Gecko?If you did,can you tell me what you did with your gecko?I really want to make sure he is fine.




Thanks.


----------



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi there, i should imagine that if you have checked him over, and if he is walking around ok, that he will be fine, it was probably just a shock to his system, just like it was to yours. Hope he is ok


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

first dont panic 

i know many people that have droped geckos from standing and they have been fine ....

my female got out her tank thats a 4 foot drop to the floor and she was running around happy as larry 

just keep and eye on her and make sure she does not change her behaviour but i am sure it will be just fine


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

hey dont worry this was my first reaction aswell, wen i first droped my gecko... it ran and fell off my bed (like 3ft up) and she was fine. i panicd lol but its all good just try not to let them suddenly lurch...


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

our female mack snow managed to get outta her viv before we stuck locks on them all and dropped 2ft,she had a rummage in or daughters toy box and we saw her running from behind the chair and managed to catch her, didnt even notice she'd escaped, lol!

Id check ur leo over and just keep a watchful eye the next few days to see if shes walking funny or seems lethargic!

Prob shocked you more than her thou!


----------



## Reptile!230 (Mar 31, 2009)

He is walking good.He ate 6 meal worms I offered to him.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

if they have enough calcium generally they will be fine after a fall, i have had the same accident a few times when i first got my first leo and she is fine!
They are stronger than people think, but that doeant mean let them drop lol


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I am sure he will be ok, my adult leo walks off the coffee table if he thinks he can get away with it! He is 18 months and the coffee table is only a foot, but once I nearly missed catching him and he squealed lol! Hasn't done it for a while...

I dropped lana the other day, I picked her up to put her on the sofa, and she wriggled just a bit to much and went plop on the carpet, she made little squeal then proceeded to eat a locust and run riot through my weaving!

I was proper worried though x


----------



## bustergrey (Jan 23, 2009)

I always find mine climbing as high as they can in the viv. The only problem is they cant climb down, so just launch themselves off. LOL.

Im sure he/she wll be fine!!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

wacky69 said:


> Id check ur leo over and just keep a watchful eye the next few days to see if shes walking funny or seems lethargic!


*nods* it only needs once for a drop or jump to go wrong and even if all seems well at the time it pays to keep an eye on the leo for a few days afterwards particularly for signs of bruising, odd stance/walking/movement, lethargy, loss of appetite etc ~ symptoms (including shock) don't necessarily show straight away.


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

hope hes ok now ...


----------

